# fish not swimming



## Trickey280

I have a 30 gal tank with 2 gouramis, a algea eater, and 12 assorted tetras. The fish were fine before but the past few weeks I notice they just stay in one spot and swim there with a slight jerking of their body. There is no swimming around unless I disturb the water then they dart around. We were taking our water samples to the petstore but tonight we tested it ourselves to make sure it was fine. Every thing was fine, amonia was a bit elevated but we took care of it. What can be the problem. I have tried 3 different temps over the past 2 weeks, 76,78 and 80.


----------



## aspects

are they flashing?


----------



## 1077

Ammonia levels in an established aquarium should be zero every day ,all day. Cutting back on the amount of food you offer along with regular weekly water changes using a dechlorinator will also help keep ammonia in check.Slightly high ammonia levels usually go with slightly high nitrites. Vaccuming a small are of the gravel and a different area each week during water changes can also benefit the fish .


----------



## finsNfur

Trickey280 said:


> Every thing was fine, amonia was a bit elevated but we took care of it. What can be the problem..


It sounds like it's an ammonia problem. Any elevation in ammonia can cause distress in fish. How did you "take care of it"? It's better not to add any chemicals to try and correct ammonia levels. Weekly water changes with a dechlorinator, and gravel vacs should keep your ammonia in check. I actually have to do two weekly water changes in my tanks, otherwise the ammonia elevates and my fish show signs of illness. Good luck, and please keep us updated.


----------



## Trickey280

I did a partial water change and added the water conditioner stuff that treats chlorine and all thet good stuff. Sorry I don't have the bottle right in front of me. Since doing that the fish have slowly started to move around. I was expecting a change within a few hours but it took more like a day for them to come back around.


----------



## cerianthus

whenever you notice something is not normal, run full test. pH ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, before the water changes thus can avoid similar mishap down the road. It is not just ammonia. if pH acidic, ammonia would not have caused problems to fish but high nitrite will/can caused aphyxiations!!!!


----------

